# What kind of Catfish is this?



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

I caught this in Florida at Lake Okeechobee and it was the slimiest thing I have ever caught. I thought walking catfish b/c it didn't look like the typical Channel to me.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

that is a brown bullhead. some good eatin if you can get a half dozen of them


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks like a brown bullhead. They are quite common pretty north across the country. That is a nice size one. They actually are very good eating but all catfish must be skinned and that will get rid of the slimy surface that you mentioned.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yep a brown bullhead...good eating and good bait for flatties too


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

definitely a bullhead !!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

As Fishman would say..... Black Crappie!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

H2O Mellon said:


> As Fishman would say..... Black Crappie!


LOL very true


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

fishdealer04 said:


> Yep a brown bullhead...good eating and good bait for flatties too



Thanks all!

I have skinned and ate Catfish before, but this one just puzzled me b/c I'm used to catching Channels.

How would you go about using it as bait? Cut it and hook it then toss it out or cut chunks of it up and put it on a hook? I've never used live/cut bait except worms for bait.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

ur_averagejoe4 said:


> How would you go about using it as bait? Cut it and hook it then toss it out or cut chunks of it up and put it on a hook? .


Put a 8/0 circle hook thru the tail or lip anchor it down with about 4oz of lead and toss it back out there.Make sure you hook it in a way that doesn't hurt it because Flatheads like them lively


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Is that Clewiston?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> As Fishman would say..... Black Crappie!


Beat me to it!!!! 



I'm actually impressed everyone answered right! No offense  Last I'de heard was these buggers were threatened or endangered in Ohio. Good water quality indicators as well. I've personally never saw one alive, but instantly recognized it. Cool catch if you ask me. Heading down to Flordia at the end of the week for some saltwater fishing, I'll be catching a lot of new species to me, but definitally no brown bullheads  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Fishman said:


> Beat me to it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually impressed everyone answered right! No offense  Last I'de heard was these buggers were threatened or endangered in Ohio. Good water quality indicators as well. I've personally never saw one alive, but instantly recognized it. Cool catch if you ask me. Heading down to Flordia at the end of the week for some saltwater fishing, I'll be catching a lot of new species to me, but definitally no brown bullheads  Thanks for sharing!



You going out on a charter? We went out on the Lady Stuart for 5 hours cost us $40 each, caught, lots of grunts, sea bass, a grouper, lane snapper, jacks, trigger fish, red vermillion, using squid, cut up large sardines and filets of the grunts. Used one of the jacks as bait for a huge grouper, but didn't get him in the boat, he got caught in a barge down below.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

yep, flathead bait!!


----------

